
Announcing Scala.js 0.6.13 - ddispaltro
https://www.scala-js.org/news/2016/10/17/announcing-scalajs-0.6.13/
======
facorreia
> This release contains one particularly anticipated feature: the ability to
> generate CommonJS modules with Scala.js! It also standardizes on Node.js as
> the default runner for all sbt projects.

~~~
crudbug
Now we have a TypeScript alternative. Next stop seamless React & Webpack
integration.

